# RE - Reassurance doppler test and 12 weeks scan



## maxi01 (Apr 8, 2010)

Dear EmilyCaitlin,

I hope that you can offer me some reassurance and your thoughts on my pregnancy.

Im 43 and pregnant through ivf.  This is my second pregnancy - the first ended in an early miscarriage.  We have been ttc for 7 years and have had 7 ivf treatments.  This was our first FET and I am now 20 weeks and 3 days pregnant.

At 12 week screening my background risk was 1:35 this was improved but remained high at 1:83.  It seems the high risk was based on my age and the blood tests as hcg came in low at 0.67mom and papp-a came in at 0.38mom.  Physically the baby looked great with a nasal bone and a nuchal fold measurement of 1.6mm.  We decided to only have an invasive test if we had physical markers at 20 weeks as I have read that hormone levels can be affected by ivf (my clinic did take this into consideration when calculating my risk level).  

At the 20 week scan all measurements were considered normal.  Im sure my measurements fall in the normal range but they appear small to me (in the bottom percentile) - bpd - 43.1 (very low as just on chart), hc 1.64.4, ac 147.8 (right in the middle) and fl 28.6mm (which is on the low side of average and I thought a short femur was a soft marker for down syndrome).  I also had a doppler scan to test flow again based in part on the low papp-a score.  The first sonographer found a notch (on the right side).  She called another sonographer for a second opinion (they were finding it hard to measure).  This sonographer found a 'higher level'.  So my right uterine artery measurement became 0.82 while the left was 1.00.  Are these normal measurements?  The second sonographer did not find a notch.  I dont understand.  

I have been given a follow up scan in 4 weeks.  My baby has always measured right for edd.  I think these measurements put me at approximately 1 week behind - approximmatly 19 weeks.  Is 4 weeks too long to wait?  Should I have an invasive test based on the length of femur?  Ive tried hard to keep up with the medics but I just dont understand and cant make sense of all the tests and findings.

What do you think?  Do you think the decisions I have made are sound?  Next steps?

Thank you...

Maxi


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

It's usually the sonographer that puts remarks on the scan report for us, as they read all the measurements and interpret them. I will try and find anything out tomorrow at work for you though. I think you are doing the right thing to wait four weeks, your baby doesn't develop at the same rate biw as it did in the first twelve, so it will give a really clear idea of how things are in four weeks. Don't worry too much about the week difference, its hard to measure accurately at this stage.

I will try to find out more tomorrow but I don't want to promise anything in case I dont get a chance,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## maxi01 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you.

M x


----------

